# 661 Fenix helmet a good idea?



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I am going to start heading to Northstar every weekend until they close this season and wanted to get my own helmet instead of using a nasty rental. I have been searching around and have found an amazing deal on a 661 Fenix for just under $100 (msrp $399). I was wondering if i should get this one as opposed to a true DH helmet. Is there a down side to getting this MTX style helmet for DH riding? I see on the 661 website that this helmet is listed under both MTB and MTX categories. I think i hear that it weighs in at 1450 grams which i know is heavier than DH helmets by a bit, also seems as if it may be warmer than DH lids but riding in Tahoe, CA i dont believe it gets higher than 80's very often in the summer. I am new to DH but it looks like by next season i will be purchasing my own DH bike (no more renting) and would like a nice helmet. Thanks all!


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

I like my Fenix. Fits me well. It got DOT and other certificates so it should protect me well. Spare parts are available via the 661 website. That is another plus.

It was pretty hot in there this summer. But I don't think any more than in my previous DH helmets.

Over time I've moved from light DH helmets to DOT certified ones. Simply because I was going faster and bigger. Hope is that a DOT certified helmet offers better protection.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I have not been able to find any reviews on this helmet but I have seen it on a couple MTB websites and chainlove had it as well so it looks like it is being pushed as a bike helmet as well as a motocross helmet. I just was not sure if these types of MTX helmets were good for DH riding.


----------



## chuk2rs (Apr 25, 2007)

It's what Gwin wears so it must be fast.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Definitely try it on before you buy. But generally Motocross helmets are built to withstand higher speed impacts, so you should be safer with a DOT certified helmet. 

I personally cracked my 661 mtn bike fullface, forget the model name, so I am going to get a motocross helmet for my next helmet.


----------

